# Naloko and Niloko



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What's the difference between "Naloko ako" and "Niloko ako"?


Thanks so much!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hello
> 
> What's the difference between "Naloko ako" and "Niloko ako"?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Briefly stated, _naloko ako_ can mean either I was deceived or I became obsessed by. _Niloko ako_ means I was deceived.

Both _naloko_ and _niloko_ have the root word *loko*, meaning crazy or fool. In current usage, naloko can be used in place of niloko, though there can be a slight difference.
_Niloko_ is the completed aspect of the object-focus verbal form of loko. It means somebody _has been made a fool of, tricked or otherwise deceived._

Niloko niya ako. Akala ko mabuti siyang tao. She [tricked me / deceived me]. I thought she was a good person.

_Naloko_ is the completed aspect and object-focus verbal form of a more nuanced version of loko. It means somebody _has become crazy over something or very attached, obsessed, hooked or even almost addicted to something._

Naloko ako sa chocolate. I became hooked on chocolate.

However, as I mentioned at the start naloko is often used to mean niloko.

Naloko niya ako. Akalo ko mabuti siyang tao. She [was able to trick me / deceive me]. I thought she was a good person.

In a more general sense, naloko can mean _became crazy_ or_ be overwhelmed_.

Naloko ako sa pera na pinadadala niya. I went [crazy over / became overwhelmed by] the money she was sending me.

The reverse, using niloko in a sentence wherein naloko is appropriate, lends a different nuance.

Niloko ako sa chocolate. I was deceived with regard the chocolate (The person was perhaps somehow misled about the quality of the chocolate).
Niloko ako sa pera na pinadadala niya. I was deceived with regard the amount of money she was sending me (The person was perhaps expecting more money to be sent).

Having said all that, many people do use niloko and naloko interchangeably. The meaning then depends entirely on the context.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks a zillion, DK, for the in-depth explanation! Very much appreciated!


----------

